# EOS Utility quitting with Mac OS X version 10.7.5



## Waterloo (Sep 24, 2012)

My version of EOS Utility is quitting with Mac OS 10.7.5. It will launch, but when one of my cameras is connected via USB it quits. I have Version 2.11.4 on a Mac Pro and on my MacBook Pro. Cameras where 1D X, 5D Mark III and 7D. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## HighHeelTech (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. It worked fine last week, today I can open EOS Utility 2.11.4, but once I connect my 7D to the computer (macbook pro - OSx 10.7.5), I get a message that EOS closed unexpectedly. I even deleted the software and reinstalled it, obviously didn't help. Does anyone know what's going on??


----------



## Peter (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm having the same problem (Macbook Pro OS X 10.7.5, EOS Utility 2.11.4. and EOS 5D MarkIII). Got the same message and did the same actions. I cannot download correction data EF 50 mm f/1.4 now. Please help.


----------



## brianwallace21 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ditto here - Mac Mini, 7D, 5D Mark III


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 25, 2012)

I've sent a report to Canon. I advise please do the same. Maybe it will then get noticed.


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 26, 2012)

The reply from Canon:

"Thank you for contacting Canon product support about your EOS-1D X. I am sorry to hear you are having difficulty with EOS Utility.

We did start receiving reports of customers having issues with the new update to Mac OS 10.7 and using EOS Utility. Unfortunately, the only suggestion I can make to work around the issue at this point is to revert back to 10.7.4. Customers that have done this, have regained full function of EOS Utility and do not experience the crashing you are describing. 

I wish I had a better response for you, but we hope to have an update or a better workaround very soon. 

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS-1D X. Thank you for choosing Canon."


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in the same boat and really starting to tear my hair out. Hardly a dream team, OS X 10.7.5, EOS Utility 2.11.4. and EOS 5D3.

The solution I'm ready to go with is to install Parallels http://www.parallels.com/au/products/desktop/ or Bootcamp http://www.pcworld.com/article/249059/how_to_install_boot_camp_and_run_windows_on_your_mac.html so I can run Windows 7 on my MBP. EOS Utility runs 100% stable on Windows 7.

Still in the checking out stage, I'll post when it's up & running. But got to be very soon, the instability of OS X 10.7.5, EOS Utility 2.11.4. and EOS 5D3 is big enough to lose clients over. Arrrrgh!!!

-PW


----------



## Peter (Sep 26, 2012)

Canon blames Apple, Apple blames Canon. The one is is waiting for the other to fix the problem. Please react to both companies. It's a bloody shame you have to install 10.7.4 or Windows.


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 26, 2012)

Apple automatically gets the "crash report". Lets hope they see lots of them and respond.

I guess the next question I have is: Does EOS Utility work with OS X 10.8.X Mountain Lion? Does anyone have some experience to share? I've held off updating just to let the dust settle in case there are other incompatibilities.


----------



## Crapking (Sep 26, 2012)

Unfortunately us 'early MAC adopters' still cannot use EOS Utility with Mountain Lion OS 10.8.X, though the Canon website says an "early October" release for compatability??

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 26, 2012)

So, we wait...........


----------



## pedz (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got my 1DX and already had 10.7.5 installed.

Question for the others in this boat:

Before the upgrade, when you plugged in the camera via USB, what happened? Did the Mac ask you for an application? Did it mount an image of the camera as a disk on your desktop?

I don't see how this can be Canon's fault. On the other hand, Adobe Lightroom 4 could see the camera and managed to do an import of 12 or so images.


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 30, 2012)

I always opened EOS Utility first and then with the camera connected via USB would turn it ON. The camera would then show up in EOS Utility.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 11, 2012)

The latest release of EOS Utility (2.12.0) seems to have fixed the problem. Also there was a minor update to Mac OS X 10.7.5.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 11, 2012)

It works fine with 10.8.2


----------



## gbchriste (Oct 11, 2012)

pwp said:


> I'm in the same boat and really starting to tear my hair out. Hardly a dream team, OS X 10.7.5, EOS Utility 2.11.4. and EOS 5D3.
> 
> The solution I'm ready to go with is to install Parallels http://www.parallels.com/au/products/desktop/ or Bootcamp http://www.pcworld.com/article/249059/how_to_install_boot_camp_and_run_windows_on_your_mac.html so I can run Windows 7 on my MBP. EOS Utility runs 100% stable on Windows 7.
> 
> ...



Forget Bootcamp. It's a pain in the arse because you can't run Windows and Mac simultaneously. You have to restart the system and select which OS to run, then if you want to switch, restart again and choose the alternate OS.

Parallels is a pretty decent virtual machine environment that will let you run Windows in a windowed environment on the Mac OS. Works OK. But eventually settled on VMWare Fusion. The overall user experience was much, much better. On my Mac I run Windows 7, Winows XP, Server 2003, Server 2008, and various flavors of Unix, all within a windowed session on the Mac OS, can share files between the Mac and Windows OSes, copy/paste between, etc. It's more expensive than Parallels but not prohibitively so. I just find it to be a much superior product.


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2012)

Currently working on a biggish project in the studio running the 5D3 tethered, OSX 10.7.5 with EOS Utility 12.2.0.

And it's 100% stable! Since I got the 5D3, tethered shooting was a hit and miss affair, constant freezing, crashing and embellished with a boatload of four letter words. But at least I have been able to work, unlike those who are running OSX 10.8.x. It's just plain good luck that I didn't buy the 10.8.0 upgrade.

Anyway, we're all happy now. Back to work!

-PW


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat and really starting to tear my hair out. Hardly a dream team, OS X 10.7.5, EOS Utility 2.11.4. and EOS 5D3.
> ...


Thanks gbchriste, that's really useful feedback. I'd figured out that Bootcamp was a bit crunchy, but was all set to go with Parallels. I'll definitely check out VMWare Fusion. 

-PW


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine quits all the effing time, so I don't even try it anymore. I have the latest eos utility and I'm running Lion, which is up-to-date.


----------



## pwp (Oct 12, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Mine quits all the effing time, so I don't even try it anymore. I have the latest eos utility and I'm running Lion, which is up-to-date.



OMG that's really unfortunate. So what do you use to shoot tethered?
Just a thought, could it be your USB cable? It's worth a try.

-PW


----------



## paulv1958 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Canon US have updated the EOS & DPP utility for OSX as of yesterday. It now works with 10.8 . At version 2.12.0.0 ( BTW its only on the canon US site at present)


----------



## Northern Lad (Dec 3, 2012)

Try the following link guys; it worked for me 
http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EO S_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-983593&page=1&type=download


----------

